# Dometic fridge not lighting on gas after use on 12v or mains



## 108413 (Nov 22, 2007)

my fridge lights ok on gas when I need to get it down to fridge temperature prior to a trip away - load fridge up - all working ok on gas - switch to 12v and drive for a few hours - fridge working ok. arrive on site and try to light on gas - will it light - will it hell!! Same happens when its been working on mains. Got back from tour around southern Ireland yesterday - could not get fridge to light on gas for whole trip. tried it today after it has been off for 24 hours and the b----y thing lights up first try.
Has anyone else had this problem or is it just mine?
It would be nice to run it on gas for a few hours if in car park etc.


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Robbo, I can't help but don't want you to think no-one responding.

I DON'T have this problem so it could be a fault with your fridge. However, I must be honest, if I am on a journey and just stopping over somewhere for an hour I tend to forget to do the switchover anyway, and the fridge seems to hold the cold as long as I am not opening and shutting the door.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't help you Robbo, but I know a man who can!  

Ring Charles Trevelyan at Autosleepers Customer Service.

He is a real gentleman of the old school, and nothing is too much trouble. I'm sure he will have some advice for you.

Contact details  >>here<< 

_(Charles is third from the right.)_

Cheers


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Our fridge does a similar thing. If you switch it from say 12v straight to gas it doesnt light, however if you switch it off first the to gas it lights first time. Our fridge has AES.

The other thing that it may be is a small gas leak so the fridge is trying to light on air and not gas - only a thought

Hope this is of help

Andy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gas*

Hello Rob,

Sounds like but do not hold me to this, control module fault.

Bubblehead, is that not a safety feature for filling stations?.

Trev.


----------



## 103932 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi, Dont forget their is a 20 minuet deley when the fridge is on auto on dometic AES fridges, so when running on 12 volt if you switch off engine the fridge wont light on gas until approx 20 mins has passed. This is a built in safty feature in case you should call for fuel ect ( their is no naked flame ) hope that make sense.


regards David.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Our dometic fridge is a bitch to light on gas after it has been on anything else for a while.

Switch to gas, hold the knob in, wait for ignition, release and see if keep clicking. Usually have to do this several times before it kicks in. Even more of a bitch when the gas goes out in the middle of the night and the click click click click click click click wakes you up. 

To add to this, when running on gas the valve gives off a smell when it gets warm - of gas. There is no gas leak, it is just a sealant in the valve. We had the whole system checked and the gas people said it was a common fault on our year fridge and new valve would cost around £100. We opted to live with the smell as the fridge is rarely on gas :wink:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> 
> Our fridge does a similar thing. If you switch it from say 12v straight to gas it doesnt light, however if you switch it off first the to gas it lights first time. Our fridge has AES.
> 
> ...


Thats the method I use as well Bubblehead.My fridge is a dometic.

steve


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have this problem sometimes with the gas. We set the thermostat to max and the fridge will light up and run OK then turn the stat back down.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


----------



## 108413 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Dometec Fridge problem*

Thanks for all the suggestions folks - especially David - as this put me on the right track.
Did an experiment today - tried fridge on gas to start with - lit more or less straight away - then turned gas off and powered up on mains. left fridge on mains for half an hour and then turned it off. Tried lighting up on gas straight away but would not light. tried it every 10 minutes and it finally lit 1st time after a delay of 1 hour 20 minutes. This seems to agree with what David was saying about the built in delay although it is rather a long delay! Not much good if wanting to park in a car park for the day and need to leave fridge working while shopping etc. but I think I will live with it for the time being rather than spend a fortune trying to get it sorted out - at least I now know what the problem is and can therefore leave fridge off while driving so that it will light when I park up.
There is absolutely no mention of this delay in either the Dometec manual or the Auto Sleeper hand book.
I think this post now uses up all my freebies so will have to make decision to subscribe or not??!


----------



## 103932 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi, The delay is only on the AES fridges and on 12 volt operation not on mains.

Regards David.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I had the same problem with my Dometic fridge last weekend; it wouldn't light after being on battery feed in transit. It's manual selection not AES.

We called with a couple of dealers who obviously hadn't come across the problem before and of course, because it had again been on battery in transit, it wouldn't light for them either. One suggested the solenoid may have stuck.

Having read your post tonight I went out to try ours on the driveway, and it lit first attempt! I've already booked it into a Dometic repair place for Monday so I'll see what he says about the problem.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Still searching forum for my particular fridge problem and sorry for hijack, but I'll throw in my bit. 

Its 3 way with manual gas ignition, hold gas knob in for some time and then constantly press igniter. Spark seems constant but not lighting. Maybe jets blocked but how do you clean them?


----------

